# Plecos that can be kept together



## Noir ade (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm starting a 15 gal for a friend who wants to keep a few plecos in there.

Which different species can be kept together? Or should we stick to one pleco per tank due to territorial issues.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

I would be more worried about size issues, even more so in that small of a tank. They poo alot, and will make the tank dirty fast! The more you have the sooner this will happen.


----------



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

Agreed, if you want to keep more than one pleco in the small tank you need to stay with a pleco that will not grow more than say 3-4". A fun one to watch that will also keep the tank glass clean is a L187 Rubbermouth/Bulldog pleco. You can buy those at Petsmart, they are active & have alot of attitude for a small pleco & are very hardy. Another would be a Bristlenose, you can get them almost anywhere as well & stay small.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

keep in mind rubbernose needs to be in cooler temperature.

I would just use oto to clean algae in that size of tank.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Check out PlanetCatfish - it lists compatibility for each species. There's also a "pleco myths and facts" sticky in this forum which has lots of good links.**

Charles is probably our top resident pleco expert, though. 
*
**shameless plug for my sticky...*


----------



## Noir ade (Jan 10, 2012)

After doing some research, I think we've settled on Goby Plecos (Parotocinclus jumbo )
Looked around at a few pet stores, Petsmart, Pet habitat, PJ Pets... Couldn't find any around... any ideas?


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Try Island Pets, King Ed, Charles at Canadian Aquatics, or post a want in the classified section.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Good luck finding them. They rarely get exported. It is not because they are rare, they dont fetch as high price for the trouble and cost to aquire them so collector will just go for cheap-o-regular-oto instead.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

How about those cool Tiger otos or the Zebra cocama otos? A few of those would easily fit in a 15g


----------

